

How to Create Web-Based Data Visualisations - vladocar
http://carsonified.com/blog/design/4-ways-to-create-web-based-data-visualisations/

======
kfl
OK overview. But one option is missing, namely to use SVG. For instance by
using the excellent gRaphaël (<http://g.raphaeljs.com>) library.

